# Die neuen Cormoran BLACK-STAR CM Ruten endlich lieferbar



## Angel-Discount24 (16. Januar 2008)

endlich lieferbar:

die neuen Cormoran BLACK-STAR CM Ruten​Traditionell wird die BLACK STAR Serie alle zwei Jahre neu gemacht. Das ist nicht einfach und immer wieder eine grosse Herausforderung für CORMORAN. Jetzt war es wieder so weit- aber diesmal war alles ganz einfach. Wir sind sicher, dass die neue BLACK STAR CM die Tradition einer der bekannten Rutenmarken bravourös fortsetzt- hohe Qualität, innovativ in der Konstruktion und bestechend schön im Design. Was war diesmal anders, warum war es einfach? Nun, ganz sicher nicht weil die "alte" BLACK STAR CM keine echte BLACK STAR war, sondern weil die neue BLACK STAR CM auch mit Hilfe von FUJI stark aufgewertet wurde. So zeichnen sich die neuen BLACK STAR durch original FUJI Ringe aus und durch die neuen FUJI Rollenhalter, die optisch und funktionell ein Gedicht sind. Das Design der neuen BLACK STAR CM ist ultra modern und setzt die Tradition fort, die uns die BLACK STAR Geschichte auferlegt. Komplett neu entwickelt haben wir die CM-Kohlefaserblanks mit einer aussergewöhnlichen Elastizität und Schnellkraft und hervorragenden Wurfeigenschaften. Wie gesagt, diesmal war es einfach- aber wir sind uns sicher, das es das nächste Mal besonders schwer werden wird, die BLACK STAR CM zu verbessern. Die Endkappe ist eine spezielle "Counter Balance" Endkappe mit zusätzlichen Gewichtsscheiben, mit deren Hilfe die Rutenbalance verändert werden kann.
*Ausstattung:*

CM-Kohlefaserblank
Original FUJI Ringe
Original FUJI Schraubrollenhalter
Korkgriff
"Counter Balance" Endkappe
Stoffutteral
http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-black-star-c-1_2_6.html


----------

